
Volvo’s XC40 will run Native Android Auto - jhatax
https://www.theverge.com/2019/10/9/20906777/volvo-xc40-suv-ev-native-android-auto-google-assistant-maps
======
jhatax
From The Verge’s review:

 _It wasn’t an obvious choice: Volvo is a luxury marque, and Android is
closely associated with mass-market phones. Still, Green calls the
collaboration between the two companies “the perfect match.”

It’s not an obvious choice maybe, but it certainly has obvious advantages. The
native Android Auto infotainment system means the XC40 Recharge can receive
over-the-air software updates. So while the car’s driver-assist system isn’t
nearly as advanced as Tesla’s Autopilot or GM’s Super Cruise, it can get
better once Volvo develops the right software. And then it can simply push out
an update to its entire fleet._

